# Duda sobre hz



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

hola amigos tengo una duda.... Busque en internet pero no estoy muy seguro..... yo quiero sa*B*er a que frecuencia tiene que cortar un subwoofer para lograr un bajo profundo y nitido osea me dicen unos a los 40MHZ otro dicen a los 150MHZ mi pregunta es...... Cuanto mas MHZ tiene mas profundo es el grave?? o cuando menos MHZ es mejor el grave?? porque quiero hacer un filtro pasa bajos activo pero la cosa de los MHZ no lo entiendo yo quiero que mi subwoofer de ese grave como el de los home theater

Mi subwoofer es de 100 watts y da buenos graves pero no profundos da esos graves comunes y yo quiero lo mejor posible


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

MHZ son MegaHertz , o sea millones de Hertz , y el humano solo escucha hasta 20.000 Hz o sea hasta 20 kHz.

Tu pregunta debería referirse a Hz

Saludos !


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bueno gracias... Entonces a cuantos HZ de*B*eria cortar un subwoofer para que el grave sea como el de los home theater

me podras ayudar con esa??


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 6, 2013)

100hz es lo normal a groso modo, pero tenes que tener varias consideraciones extra ya que, un home theater suena de una forma característica no solo por el corte sino por el diseño de la caja, posición, pendiente de corte, respuesta de los satélites, etc...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 6, 2013)

Quizas no se refiere al corte superior ( algunos llegan 150-200Hz ) sino al inferior ... Yo me animo a decir que si llega bien a los 30Hz ... es bueno


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

puedo hacer  que corte a los 40 hz??? como??



Yo quiero sa*B*er cual es el corte en hz que da ese grave profundo osea los subwoofer de los home theater cuando reproducen los graves de una manera que el sonido de golpe es real... a eso se le llama grave profundo... yo quiero sa*B*er a que corte de frecuen*C*ia tengo que di*S*eñar mi filtro para que mi subwoofer reprodu*Z*ca graves profundos como el del home theater


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 6, 2013)

El espectro de frecuencia que puede percibir el oído humano es de 20 Hz a 20 kHz. Cuanto mas baja sea la frecuencia mas grave será el sonido y cuanto mas alta mas aguda. 

Un saludo.


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

Gracias jesus spain a eso queria llegar gracias ahora voy a buscar un filtro pasa*a* bajos activo que corte a los 20hz o 30hz te lo agrade*Z*co a*-*vos y a todos por ayudarme gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 6, 2013)

Si haces un filtro activo que corte a 20 o 30hz no vas a escuchar nada ya que la mayoría de los bafles no reproducen esas frecuencias (y tu oído es poco sensible a las mismas), si queres "graves profundos" necesitas un buen bafle y cortarlo a unos 80hz, pero principalmente, un buen bafle bien diseñado y calculado.


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 6, 2013)

sisi la caja de mi subwoofer esta litrada y el sub que tiene es a medida y esta sellada y tiene un tubo de sintonia de 5 cmm de espesor al costado... esta totalmente preparada pero necesito ese filtro si o si

tiene rre lindos graves pero no tan profundos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 7, 2013)

También tenés que considerar con qué lo estás haciendo sonar. Si el amplificador no tiene la capacidad de reproducir esos "bajos profundos" por mejor subwoofer, filtro y caja que le conectes no los vas a escuchar. Primero deberías saBer la respuesta en frecuencia del ampli.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2013)

¿ Entendiste que si haces un filtro pasa-bajos con corte (Por ejemplo) a 40Hz no vas a escuchar *"Nada" *?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 7, 2013)

fijate las caracteristicas del parlante que vas a usar y te va a decir la mayor cantidad de db segun la frecuencia y tenes que fijarte si tiene buen rendimiento en aprox. de 40 a 100 hz que es la banda en que se escuchan ese efecto de ""bajos profundos"" creo entenderte 
tiene que ser un buen parlante con una buena caja diseñada para el de lo controrio escucharas efectos de la caja y parlante y no de la pelicula


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 7, 2013)

Gracias a todos me hice un filtro pasa *b*bajos con una bobina para probar y reproduce  bajos profundos pero le*V*anta mucha temperatura la bobina porque sera?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola, Cordial saludo.

La frecuencia de corte es de 170Hz el circuito que necesitas es este:


​
Después tienes que amplificar la señal con algún amplificador clase AB (un integrado TDAxxxx sirve fíjate en el FORO hay muchos) 

posdata: Ojo que la potencia en woofer no es lo mismo que RMS 
posdata2; La frecuencia de 40Hz, Que no es para una Bazzoca  eso es otra cosa!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2013)

blasroldan dijo:


> Gracias a todos me hice un filtro pasa *b*bajos con una bobina para probar y reproduce  bajos profundos pero le*V*anta mucha temperatura la bobina porque sera?



¿ Notaste las letras rojas que aparecen en tus mensajes ?
¿ Leíste mi comentario sobre la forma de escribir ?
¿ Como conectaste la bobina ?
¿ Que alambre empleaste (Calibre) ?


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo em si lo note a las letras rojas pero tengo dos problemas uno es que mi teclado responde mal y el otro es que siempre me lleve lengua o literatura y soy pesimos en la ortografia poreso te pido disculpa... la bobina la conecte en serie con el woofer y filtra los bajos pero como comente... levanta temperatura y el calibre ni idea porque el alambre lo que de un transformador 220 a 12 vol y use el cable esmaltado mas grueso que ese transformador tenia... yo ala bobina la hice para esperimentar si daba buenos resultados y me sorprendi porque nunca havia echo una pero me asuste cuando levanto temperatura....lo de la temperatura es normal??

PD: Gracias SSTC


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 8, 2013)

que potencia era el transformador y como esta constituida la bobina que armaste?


----------



## blasroldan (Jun 8, 2013)

el transformador era de 1 amp... Pude ser?? y es el alambre de 5 metros bobinado en un centro de hierro aislado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2013)

el filtro L de un parlante es con núcleo de aire y no son mas de 30N sobre un diámetro de 1.5 Cm y el alambre es de 0.75mm para una potencia maxima de 60Watts RMS


----------

